# AudioQuest DragonFly Cobalt on a Raspberry Pi produces only noise



## capuzzo (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello
I'm trying to use the DragonFly Cobalt to play music on my Raspberry Pi, but all I hear is a noise which resembles white noise. Can you please give me some pointers on how to fix the problem? Please don't hesitate to ask for more information.

$ uname -msrv
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC  arm64
$ dmesg|grep -e uaudio
uaudio0 on uhub1
uaudio0: <AudioQuest AudioQuest DragonFly Cobalt v1.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 4> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play[0]: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play[0]: 88200 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play[0]: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play[0]: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No recording.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
$ sudo usbconfig
ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9514> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (2mA)
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
ugen0.4: <AudioQuest AudioQuest DragonFly Cobalt v1.0> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (70mA)
$


----------



## diizzy (Apr 16, 2021)

Try 13.0 first, a lot have improved regarding arm64.


----------

